# Google Just Showed The US Sect of Transportation the Driverless Car



## humandriver (Sep 16, 2014)

http://uk.businessinsider.com/googl...f-transportation-the-car-of-the-future-2015-2


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

Looks like a reject VW from the 70s that hippies hated because they couldn't install enough shag carpeting.


----------

